# Angels.



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a 29Gallon, sand bottom tank. its got some caves and tons of Fake plants, still with tons of swimming space. 

I was wondering Could I get some Angel fish? 2 Is what I want, and its a tall tank, Not long. 

I also was thinking to put something else in there maybe cories and something else. I just don't want to over due it. 

I do WC and siphon weekly.

EDIT: If this WON'T work, What other cichlids can I put in there? I don't want rams or Kribs, Or Yellow Labs. I MIGHT consider more Kenyi's since they really don't get as big as people say (4in-ISH) Any Other Idea's?

I prefer not a community, mainly because we have hard water.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

2 Angels would be perfect in a 29


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

they won't get to big? and If they don't what can I put on the bottom to make it look "fuller" corys ok? Or any other tank mate suggetions. Cories are the only thing I'd let in there that are schoolers so No Tetras or Barbs.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kurtfr0 said:


> I have a 29Gallon, sand bottom tank. its got some caves and tons of Fake plants, still with tons of swimming space.


I presume that no other fish are in this tank?

Also why fake instead of reals plants?




Kurtfr0 said:


> I was wondering Could I get some Angel fish? 2 Is what I want, and its a tall tank, Not long.


As you made a point of indication I presume that its' height is 18"?

As Sue indicated I now believe that two (or possibly three) will do just fine with adequate filtration and maintenance.

You might consider purchasing five nickel size Angels and raising them as at about 3" or before two of them will probably die for inexplicable reasons (this will just happen overnight with pristine water conditions, no adverse external conditions will be evident and an autopsy will yield no joy as to the cause of death).

I have purchased several "Breeder Angels" over the IN and have limited experience with PetSmart Angels but although the PetSmart Angels tend to grow in spurts they seem to be attaining the same size as the "Breeder Angels".

The PetSmart Angels are much less expensive than the "Breeder Angels", PetSmart has a ton of Angels with different colorations, and you can pick the ones which you want in person (this condition may apply to other chain stores also but I have no experience with them).




Kurtfr0 said:


> I also was thinking to put something else in there maybe cories and something else.


As you have 360SI of floor space 3 Cory's would be fine as would 2 Bristlenose Pleco's.

If you plant the tank and find a driftwood or rock with holes and caves the tank, IMHO, will support 5 Cory's or 3 Bristlenose Pleco's. Please note that Angels will enjoy the plants also.

TR


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

real plants wont survive in there. Also, I will take a pic of it. and I know angels randomly die so I will buy a couple. and I will get some cories. If anyone else has suggestions it will be awhile maybe a few dys before I get so please give your input.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

To bad you don't live closer Kurt, I have several angels that need new homes.
And yes, stick with your Angels & Cories, they make a great combo. And if you prefer fake plants, I'd suggest silk instead of plastic. Angels like to swim threw the plants, and I have seen them be cut & injured by cheap plastic


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

You can always ship if you have the money lol. But anyways, I was worried about the plastic, I think I will take out the sharp-ish ones, and maybe down the road I'l make it with tons of mature amazon swords. 

Also was wondering, If I could have some swordtails in there with them?

If they have babies, I can use them for feeders for my oscar every once in a while.

So the rundown - 

2 Angels

3-5 Cories ( I hope I can get 3-5 Different colors? )

2 Sword tails one male/one female.

Also, If the angels are a pair, and decide to make babies, I can put a divider in there. 

The Only problems I see, is I the only filter in there is the Hang over the back filter. I can do water changes and siphon weekly or more if I need to.

The plants, I looked through the tank, and theres very few I worry about but I really don't want to take them out. Down the road I will put tons of amazon swords in it. (first the 55G).

Also, we have harder water, so I put some ph stuff to make the ph 7.0. and I can slowly allow it to 7.5.

Other then that I'm just worried about having angels, I know they randomly die, and I'v seen huge angels wayy to big for a 29G. They were freshwater.


----------



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

My best friend has a 29 gallon tank with a few angels in it. They are doing really good and have plenty of room. They are a good 4-5 inches now and look really awesome. He has 3 corydoras and I want to say 1 pleco in there also. One nice piece of low sitting driftwood and some plants. Real cool tank. He has peppered cory's which are pretty decent. I personally love my panda cory's... Also, with your swordtail idea...I am not too sure how great it would work. You ideally need three females to every one male with breeding a livebearer. Having a one on one situation may just end up killing your female because the male will chase her to death. And even if she did have fry, it is a great possibility your angels(once big enough) will eat the fry. If you want to get some swordtails for feeder purposes, I would do it in another tank. Anyways, have fun with your new setup!!:fish:


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

got 2 babiie frontosa's fer dirt cheap!!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oy!

Don't mix them with angels. Dust don't.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kurtfr0 said:


> got 2 babiie frontosa's fer dirt cheap!!!!!!





TheOldSalt said:


> Oy!
> Don't mix them with angels. Dust don't.


K0: 

I did not respond to your post as I have no "hands on experience" with cichlids other than Angels but have done a ton of research on many and am glad that TOS responded.

In addition to his response if you enjoy your Sword Tails and Cory's do not put those Front's in there.

Front's are very pretty but have you done *due diligence research* (I am not trying to be nasty but just asking)?

TR


----------



## badenmate (Jan 1, 2009)

i was wondering if you could put a chinese algae eater in there
in gold they will look really nice with a sand bottom tank


----------

